# Last poster wins!



## ThEoRy

I've seen this kind of game before and figured we'd prolly be the best at it. So let's get it started here and see how large we can make it. 



There is only one rule.
Last poster wins the game.

There can be only one!

At this point in the game I win!


----------



## Von blewitt

I'm in...I'm winning


----------



## Zwiefel

This post will not win.


----------



## Zwiefel

because of this post.


----------



## ThEoRy

And this one.


----------



## Dusty

Winning. It's good to be a winner.


----------



## ThEoRy

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0062130587/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## GlassEye

Winning.

If I had mod powers I would definitely win.


----------



## ThEoRy

I'm so going to win this. Oh wait, I just did!!!


----------



## Crothcipt

lol you guys suck cause it is only at 9 losers. I'm winning


----------



## GlassEye

ThEoRy said:


> I'm so going to win this. Oh wait, I just did!!!



You just lost!


----------



## ecchef

I win because here it's already tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## Crothcipt

lol more losers, wait I lost that one too.


----------



## Zwiefel

ThEoRy said:


> And this one.



Dammit man! Oh wait, now you lose!


----------



## Zwiefel

again!


----------



## Crothcipt

what time zone are we going tell?


----------



## chinacats

I'm taking my ball and going home!


----------



## NO ChoP!

Anyone who posts after me is a candy....


----------



## Crothcipt

or a truffel?


----------



## stereo.pete

What's the prize? I say bourbon!


----------



## Crothcipt

Don't think there is one loser....


----------



## Chuckles

You don't wanna start with me. I made a pregnant woman cry yesterday. For realz. :zipper:


----------



## Ucmd

What did I win


----------



## Zwiefel

Chuckles said:


> You don't wanna start with me. I made a pregnant woman cry yesterday. For realz. :zipper:


 so.....you looked at her?


----------



## Crothcipt

Ucmd said:


> What did I win



nope not yet.


----------



## Chuckles

> so.....you looked at her?



Asked her to run food. My bad, right? 

I am a monster.... At winning.


----------



## Crothcipt

oh pretty close


----------



## marc4pt0

Perhaps you should have just asked her to Walk the food...


----------



## ThEoRy

Ah sweet, I'm still in the lead!!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

wins what?


----------



## boomchakabowwow

ahem..

i mean:

"wins wuut?"


----------



## chefwatson

Wow... I feel like Charlie Sheen! 

Winning!


----------



## bkultra

You all lose


----------



## Von blewitt

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## boomchakabowwow

Von blewitt said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner



congrats!!!

no...wait.


----------



## jai

now im winning


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Nice spam thread lol  btw i win.


----------



## Lefty

I plan on getting this thread shut down, so you might as well let me win.


----------



## berko

i dont get why you all wasted your time so far...


----------



## GlassEye

Winning


----------



## berko

> Winning


 no.


----------



## Crothcipt

:nicethread:

fftopic:

I love a popcorn thread


----------



## GlassEye

berko said:


> no.



Yes


----------



## Brad Gibson

i like turtles


----------



## ThEoRy

Brad Gibson said:


> i like turtles





But clearly you're dressed like a zombie.


----------



## Jmadams13

...and this one


----------



## Brad Gibson

How can I win this game twice?


----------



## DeepCSweede

I'm your huckleberry!


----------



## mr drinky

So if I understand this correctly, the last post wins so there is really no winner until the OP user gets banned and his posts are archived? I guess it is also sort of like Jon's thread where he is trying to find the last person drinking alcohol. 

k.


----------



## Jmadams13

Crothcipt said:


> :nicethread:
> 
> fftopic:
> 
> I love a popcorn thread



Best thread ever...


----------



## Jmadams13

mr drinky said:


> So if I understand this correctly, the last post wins so there is really no winner until the OP user gets banned and his posts are archived? I guess it is also sort of like Jon's thread where he is trying to find the last person drinking alcohol.
> 
> k.



And that would be me...


----------



## DeepCSweede

Maybe we can merge this into a drinking game then k


----------



## daveb

Is cheating allowed?

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...TUUcHPDo2E9QSck4GoDQ&ved=0CHwQ9QEwCA&dur=2363


----------



## NO ChoP!

Candies...


----------



## Zwiefel

[video=youtube;fxdTVaMjwD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxdTVaMjwD4[/video]


----------



## Crothcipt

daveb said:


> Is cheating allowed?
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...TUUcHPDo2E9QSck4GoDQ&ved=0CHwQ9QEwCA&dur=2363



:lame::spammer::curse::threadjacked::tooth:

I can't believe you went there. New all time low.:angel2:


----------



## ThEoRy

daveb said:


> Is cheating allowed?
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...TUUcHPDo2E9QSck4GoDQ&ved=0CHwQ9QEwCA&dur=2363



I don't get it, it's a picture of a kitchen... Doesn't matter since I'm back in the lead.


----------



## Dusty

Most people wouldn't see the point to this thread.

That's because they're not winning. 

:sailing:

I'm on a boat.


----------



## Crothcipt

ThEoRy said:


> I don't get it, it's a picture of a kitchen... Doesn't matter since I'm back in the lead.



Every now and then some spam gets through, and its usually them. I think I have only seen 2 or three posts by them.

Oh ya Winning :cheffry:


----------



## chinacats

Woo-Hoo! Back in the lead!

:running:


----------



## mr drinky

Working on a macro -- filename:winner.

k.


----------



## berko

im only boosting my posts on this one, you can take the win...


----------



## Von blewitt

Hotdog we have a wiener


----------



## ThEoRy

Crothcipt said:


> Every now and then some spam gets through, and its usually them. I think I have only seen 2 or three posts by them.
> 
> Oh ya Winning :cheffry:



Oh yeah, those people. Got it. And the win!


----------



## Lefty

When do I get my prize?


----------



## ThEoRy

Lefty said:


> When do I get my prize?



Why do you even want the second place prize?


----------



## Lefty

It's better than third, I guess. Wait, now I'm first again!


----------



## CanadianMan

No, you're second again, i'll take first


----------



## NO ChoP!




----------



## DeepCSweede

Mmmmmm candy - winner winner chicken dinner!!


----------



## Dusty

Winning. I'm getting used to this.


----------



## GlassEye

:Beersausage:


----------



## Benuser

Dusty said:


> Winning. I'm getting used to this.


it won't last


----------



## Lucretia

You guys are being silly.

(I win.)


----------



## berko

moi


----------



## boomchakabowwow

i'm out...!!!!


wait, i'm back in!! "in" rhymes with "win"


----------



## ThEoRy

boomchakabowwow said:


> i'm out...!!!!
> 
> 
> wait, i'm back in!! "in" rhymes with "win"




It also rhymes with grin. Which is what you do when you come in first place like me. :biggrin:


----------



## Zwiefel

you do know that first is measured from the FRONT of the line, right?


----------



## GlassEye




----------



## Crothcipt

As the guy on Hells Kitchen just said "hell with it right now I'm winning so ill take that."


----------



## ThEoRy

Crothcipt said:


> As the guy on Hells Kitchen just said "hell with it right now I'm winning so ill take that."



Me = Kemp

You = Lister

[video=youtube_share;T_PzNsUotVI]http://youtu.be/T_PzNsUotVI?t=4s[/video]


----------



## Crothcipt

lol still best dunk-artest was Spud webb. Oh ya winning....


----------



## chinacats

w-i-n-n-i-n-g...


----------



## Crothcipt

[video=youtube;9QS0q3mGPGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QS0q3mGPGg[/video]


----------



## marc4pt0

My Viking blood tops your tiger blood.


----------



## NO ChoP!

DO NOT PROCEED WITH THREAD!


----------



## greasedbullet

Your viruses don't scare me Chop! Also Winning!


----------



## Lucretia

Crothcipt said:


> lol still best dunk-artest was Spud webb. Oh ya winning....



Spudd Webb with Manute Bol:





(winning.)


----------



## daveb

What's in it for the last viewer?


----------



## Dream Burls

What makes you think there's going to be a last?


----------



## berko

not you....me


----------



## Zwiefel

Yeah....how do we define "last?" First 30 day gap?


----------



## daveb

Just perversely thinking that if the last viewer were to win a keyboard....

Winning.


----------



## Lucretia

daveb said:


> Winning.



No you aren't.


----------



## chinacats

^^ i am


----------



## Lucretia

nope.


----------



## chinacats

damn!


----------



## GlassEye

:surrendar:


----------



## NO ChoP!

:ninja:


----------



## Von blewitt

[/IMG]


----------



## NO ChoP!




----------



## berko

me again


----------



## Lucretia




----------



## NO ChoP!

:razz:


----------



## Lucretia

It's over.


----------



## greasedbullet

View attachment 16751


----------



## chinacats

^ attachment didn't work

winning


----------



## GlassEye

greasedbullet said:


> View attachment 16751



^not winning :laugh:


----------



## chinacats

Wait, I'm confused...


----------



## greasedbullet

Why do I never win?

Wait. Never mind.


----------



## Jmadams13

Never win... That's me.... Z made me drunk.... Tomorrow maybe...


----------



## GlassEye

:knight:


----------



## Twistington

Did I win?


----------



## Jmadams13

^just a little...


----------



## Brad Gibson

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Zwiefel

Jmadams13 said:


> Never win... That's me.... Z made me drunk.... Tomorrow maybe...



GD Right I did....double winning.


----------



## Benuser

Will see


----------



## Crothcipt

Twistington said:


> Did I win?



Clasic


----------



## bikehunter

Huh...this still goin"?


----------



## ThEoRy

Not anymore since I finally won.


----------



## apicius9

Ok, coming in to put an end to this silly game. 

Stefan


----------



## Crothcipt

gl with that. Going to shut this one down now.


----------



## daveb

last of the day


----------



## Zwiefel

Whose day?


----------



## NO ChoP!




----------



## Zwiefel

On yer bike!


----------



## Dusty

Well if this game is over there is no point in anybody else posting in this thread.


----------



## Crothcipt

I WANT MY 3 DOLLARS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucretia

Crothcipt said:


> I WANT MY 3 DOLLARS!!!!!!!!



Haven't you given up yet?


----------



## kalaeb

You are all a bunch of post count whores!


Win!


----------



## chinacats

me three...oh, yeah

winning!


----------



## Crothcipt

Lucretia said:


> Haven't you given up yet?



!!!!!!!NEVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

croth..looks like you won!!


----------



## GlassEye

Crothcipt said:


> !!!!!!!NEVER!!!!!!!!!



You should, you're not winning.


----------



## Dream Burls

This is a little like that contest where the last person touching the pickup truck wins the thing. Except here there's no prize, no time constraints, no judges just a bunch of wonderfully silly people having fun with each other. I like this one better. And oh - I'm winning.


----------



## tripleq

Thread locked.


----------



## Justin0505

tripleq said:


> Thread locked.



lol.


----------



## chefwatson

we are done here folks, I just won!


----------



## ThEoRy

Until now that is.


----------



## GlassEye

ThEoRy said:


> Until now that is.



And now.


----------



## ThEoRy

Me = Chuck

[video=youtube_share;fdwC4vhc594]http://youtu.be/fdwC4vhc594[/video]

Chainsaw = This thread.


----------



## Crothcipt

ha ha nice try like the vid tho.

lol this was in the list after that vid.

[video=youtube;lbNgdPf56G4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lbNgdPf56G4[/video]


----------



## Lucretia

Tried to post and it didn't work, so this may end up a double.

My chainsaw trumps your Chuck:


----------



## Crothcipt

Did you get that off the showroom floor or did you have it customized???


----------



## Lucretia

I got your chainsaw...RIGHT HERE!


----------



## Crothcipt

That is a winner, to bad not for this sake. Btw he was in the last 30 sec. of the last movie.(after creds.)


----------



## ThEoRy

[video=youtube_share;sgrA3xqB4sI]http://youtu.be/sgrA3xqB4sI[/video]


----------



## daveb

ntxt


----------



## JMac

Its Officially over.

Thank you


----------



## Dream Burls

Oh no, thank you.


----------



## Don Nguyen

oheyguys.


----------



## Salty dog

[video=youtube_share;0s7-dOXUons]http://youtu.be/0s7-dOXUons[/video]


----------



## Don Nguyen

I was hoping that wasn't the video I was thinking of... and it was


----------



## Salty dog

Cmon, years of dedication went into that video!

What ever happened to Loki anyway?


----------



## Lucretia

Salty dog said:


> [video=youtube_share;0s7-dOXUons]http://youtu.be/0s7-dOXUons[/video]



That's just wrong.

(winning.)


----------



## ThEoRy

[video=youtube_share;sqcLjcSloXs]http://youtu.be/sqcLjcSloXs[/video]

Win.


----------



## Don Nguyen

You mean, Nguyen?


----------



## bkultra




----------



## GlassEye

[video=youtube_share;zzIoPDY-who]http://youtu.be/zzIoPDY-who[/video]


----------



## PierreRodrigue

irate1:


----------



## GlassEye

[video=youtube_share;6lXQ9ofrB9Q]http://youtu.be/6lXQ9ofrB9Q[/video]
(winning)


----------



## Benuser

Not yet though


----------



## Crothcipt

GlassEye said:


> [video=youtube_share;zzIoPDY-who]http://youtu.be/zzIoPDY-who[/video]


lol he really needs a bigger pan.


----------



## Lucretia

No new posts today?


----------



## HHH Knives

did I win?


----------



## Benuser

Lucretia said:


> No new posts today?


still one and a half hour to go in my timezone, and a few more in yours, I guess,


----------



## Lucretia

HHH Knives said:


> did I win?



No.


----------



## HHH Knives

Darn it! I never win!


----------



## Twistington

HHH Knives said:


> Darn it! I never win!



Nopes!


----------



## HHH Knives

Maybe this time?


----------



## chefwatson

Woot! I finally won!


----------



## Zwiefel

chefwatson said:


> Woot! I finally won!



No. I win b/c the Repo Man is always intense.


----------



## Crothcipt

so this is what it's like to lose???


----------



## Zwiefel

Crothcipt said:


> so this is what it's like to lose???



you make it sound unfamiliar.......


----------



## GlassEye

Crothcipt said:


> so this is what it's like to lose???



Yes, get used to it because I am winning.irate1:


----------



## CanadianMan

I think everyone better get used to it


----------



## CanadianMan

Even Me :doublethumbsup:


----------



## HHH Knives

Wait. Did Chewie win?


----------



## marc4pt0

Fart nuggets


----------



## Lucretia

marc4pt0 said:


> Fart nuggets


 :scratchhead:


Reminds me of the definition of "surprise".


----------



## Crothcipt

Zwiefel said:


> you make it sound unfamiliar.......


it is, you guys just think your winning.


----------



## ThEoRy

:52 = me

[video=youtube;OG6j2f_yubQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG6j2f_yubQ&feature=share&list=LLY7LzKnt-Q59iQz01e10rnw[/video]


----------



## stereo.pete

Dyngus...


----------



## HHH Knives

FAIL 


[video=youtube;0PzPfzLeDa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PzPfzLeDa0[/video]


----------



## boomchakabowwow

oh, i know the answer!! it is right next to the evaporator, behind the frequency valve!!

wait,,nevermind...wrong thread. sorry.


----------



## chefwatson

Pack it up
Pack it in
Let me begin
I came to win
Battle me
That's a sin!


----------



## Crothcipt

something I got off a gaming tweet. Some porn stars shouldn't show how to cook.

[video=youtube;5GaPsuzN2MQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GaPsuzN2MQ[/video]

Btw I havn't watched the whole thing.


----------



## Zwiefel

Crothcipt said:


> something I got off a gaming tweet. Some porn stars shouldn't show how to cook.
> 
> [video=youtube;5GaPsuzN2MQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GaPsuzN2MQ[/video]
> 
> Btw I havn't watched the whole thing.



If I don't watch this past the 10 second mark due to violent retching, can I still win? Looks like it.


----------



## Lucretia

Crothcipt said:


> something I got off a gaming tweet. Some porn stars shouldn't show how to cook.
> 
> 
> Btw I havn't watched the whole thing.



Won't need to buy dental floss with all the hair that's going to end up in that stew.


----------



## Chuckles

She gets her boyfriend where it counts with a towel snap right after she gets it all assembled. 

For reals.

Alla Simpsons: 'but football in the groin has a football in the groin'

I win for watching that.


----------



## Lucretia

Chuckles said:


> She gets her boyfriend where it counts with a towel snap right after she gets it all assembled.
> 
> For reals.
> 
> Alla Simpsons: 'but football in the groin has a football in the groin'
> 
> I win for watching that.



But it was Barney's "I'm a drunk" that won on that episode of the Simpsons. Just like I'm winning now.


----------



## Chuckles

I was saying boo urns. 

Win


----------



## daveb

Like, you know, whatever.


----------



## ThEoRy

Classic win.

[video=youtube;6sBI60bV-A8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sBI60bV-A8&feature=share&list=PLB37BADAA90F2DBF6[/video]


----------



## Lucretia

When it's all over but the crying, the winner must be...

the inanimate carbon rod.


----------



## Crothcipt

Lucretia said:


> When it's all over but the crying, the winner must be...
> 
> the inanimate carbon rod.



In the end... :IMOK:


----------



## ThEoRy

I am the Alpha and Omega of this thread.

[video=youtube_share;y8e1zBaFlqQ]http://youtu.be/y8e1zBaFlqQ[/video]


----------



## chinacats

never did figure out why omega came after zeta...

winning


----------



## Zwiefel

chinacats said:


> never did figure out why omega came after zeta...



Because, Greece. 
U were:



chinacats said:


> winning


----------



## Dusty

Alpha, beta, gamma, winning.


----------



## Lucretia

Alpha, Bravo, Charlie.

Winning.


----------



## ThEoRy

Delta force.


----------



## Lucretia

Earworm of the night: Johnny Verbeck.

Winning. And one earworm passed on.


----------



## marc4pt0

Not on my watch, Bugs


----------



## Lucretia

I win. Because after you see this nekkid picture of 70-yr old Geraldo Rivera, you will gouge your eyes out and be unable to see to type:


----------



## GlassEye

uke:uke:


----------



## Zwiefel

Lucretia said:


> I win. Because after you see this nekkid picture of 70-yr old Geraldo Rivera, you will gouge your eyes out and be unable to see to type:



I was a nursing assistant at a level one trauma center for 5 years...you're going to have to do a LOT better than that. 

Winning.


----------



## marc4pt0

21 pages? Bah!!!


----------



## Zwiefel

in 20 days? surely that's epic....just like my winning!


----------



## Crothcipt

Wow I almost lost the eggs I just ate. Only thing I can ask is..... *WHY?.....Why? WHY!!!!????...*


_oh ya winning still ~_


----------



## Notaskinnychef

as a nurse whose worked in the hospital for bout 10 years, thats nothing. Granted it aint pretty (altho good on him), but i've seen much worse.

Win


----------



## Notaskinnychef

this is a bit better


----------



## Chuckles

:jawdrop:

Just checked in before going to bed. Gonna be a rough couple hours for me now. Whew..

Bed side manner around a situation like that must be very difficult.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

ya, some days are harder than others. comes with the territory mind you


----------



## Zwiefel

Notaskinnychef said:


> ya, some days are harder than others. comes with the territory mind you



This was before cell phone cameras, but we had a guy medi-vaced in who had plucked out his own eyes...mostly. Some kind of psychotic event. Then there were the totally random things that seem to happen only to homeless people.


----------



## Crothcipt

What the hell is that? Road rash? Or some mutating flesh eating alien genome making it's way through the species? So sad.


----------



## Don Nguyen

I dropped in to say hi, but I think I'll drop out and say bye...


----------



## Lefty

Gross pictures, weirdos!

PS. I'm first by currently being last.


----------



## ThEoRy

This is my thread. Everyone stay the **** out of it!!!


----------



## Crothcipt

wow very testy...... for a loser.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

Last one in the wound department....I think


----------



## Crothcipt

A part of me wants to say What is that? The other part wants to know how did that get there? Alien probing?


----------



## jimbob

First post in this thread and im the winner! P.S. bout to eat dinner, sweet pic


----------



## ThEoRy

Get the **** out!


----------



## brianlsx

win?


----------



## bamin

Tooth abscess leading to necrotizing fasciitis


----------



## Dream Burls

This is a very interesting strategy, post a picture so gross that people will stop looking at this thread and you win. But of course you know that won't work. I'd suggest we focus our ingenuity on more tasteful subjects. JMHO.


----------



## stereo.pete

Holy cow!


----------



## Crothcipt

Man they should use that for kids to start brushing. I don't think it would be a problem at all.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

you guys still playing? i'm out..seriously.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Gross, I can't evne scroll up. But I'm ahead now


----------



## chefwatson

Thank god! A new page started.


----------



## Crothcipt

lol. next thing you know some one will post another medical oddity on this page.


----------



## Dream Burls

I certainly hope not.


----------



## daveb

What he said.


----------



## Salty dog

Or the greatest knife video ever?


----------



## ThEoRy

Or this...........
















I win.


----------



## knyfeknerd

I am in no way participating in this "contest" (because I would totally kick everyone's ass-and it wouldn't be fair)
But I'm going to have nightmares because of this pic. 
There's no way this is real.
How high are her jeans jacked up?
Who would tie that random ribbon on her back?
If this was anatomically possible, there would be some kind of porn fetish for it.
I'm jussss sayin'...................


----------



## Crothcipt

Nope that is just back fat. The jeans is from wearing to tight jeans for that amount of fat. The ribbon is to tie the straps together to give a "slimming figure".


----------



## chinacats

You can call it what you want, but it shouldn't involve "slimming figure."

winning


----------



## Crothcipt

no it should be called "smashing back fat" 

No your not.


----------



## Salty dog

hmmmm, back-fat love making.


----------



## chefwatson

Crothcipt said:


> .... "smashing back fat"



weren't they a band in the 90's?


----------



## Crothcipt

Salty dog said:


> hmmmm, back-fat love making.



Don't want to know about the flour.


----------



## Crothcipt

chefwatson said:


> weren't they a band in the 90's?



:rofl:

I'm sure Billy Corgan is wishing he never read that.:scared4:


----------



## Stumblinman

Derp


----------



## ThEoRy

[video=youtube;H08yYqGCTiM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H08yYqGCTiM[/video]


----------



## Lefty

Do we have to post actual words for it to be an official entry?


----------



## Lefty

Fzxyiorwzzc


----------



## daveb

Die thread, DIE!


----------



## Dream Burls

Lefty said:


> Fzxyiorwzzc


That's easy for you to say.


----------



## Sambal

daveb said:


> Die thread, DIE!






(ok, sucked in)

MY GUITAR WANNA KILL YA MAMA!


----------



## Crothcipt

*IT IS THEEND*


----------



## boomchakabowwow

^^^^i agree!


----------



## Crothcipt

Dam


----------



## Lefty

Will it ever stop...?


----------



## Crothcipt

Prob. Not. Just look at thr drinking thread.


----------



## Don Nguyen

I wanna get some new diamond plates, but they're _so expensive!_


----------



## Crothcipt

Some things should be left alone, and never talked about *AGAIN...*


----------



## tkern

Sambal said:


> (ok, sucked in)
> 
> MY GUITAR WANNA KILL YA MAMA!



love me some zappa


----------



## sachem allison

pppppllllttttt!!!!!!!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Was first at the ITK offering today. I'm a virgin. :happymug:


----------



## Crothcipt

This sounds like a few places I have worked.

[video]http://www.foodnetwork.com/videos/new-series-cutthroat-kitchen/118965.html[/video]

may have to check it out.


----------



## Don Nguyen

On another forum someone tried correcting me about the 3 finger test, but I think his post is completely wrong...?



> IMO, this is a common miss-application of edge theory, so deserves clarification. However, I do not want to derail this thread so I will attempt to be brief: The "toothiness" as you say IS the burr. Which is why a stropped or polished edge will "fail" that particular test. However, you can't get a polished sharp edge without passing through the burr stage, which is where the miss-application of theory occurs. Many assume that an edge burr is an edge burr and the presence of any burr indicates a specific level of sharpness that can only be refined further by polishing or stropping. This common misconception may be why Murray does not use the term "burr" to describe what he is feeling for. A burr forms when the edge is too thin for that grit to efficiently cut and begins folding over instead, indicating you have reached the sharpest edge reasonably obtainable with that grit, assuming proper technique. That is why Murray is using the burr to indicate when to move on to the next level of grit. With Japanese water stone techniques, "level of sharpness" as an overgeneralized concept is indicated by the grit of stone upon which the edge was "finished". "Finished" being defined roughly as achieving the burr point for the specified grit and then back stropping on the same stone or on a stropping steel to refine (some say align) the burr. With the experience level of someone like Murray Carter, the feel of the burr will be enough to judge what grit formed it and therefore the blade's "level of sharpness". Polishing or leather stropping the edge removes the burr, making a razor more comfortable on the skin as Murray notes, but it also makes it more difficult to judge the sharpness of the blade without actually cutting something.
> 
> As a side note; According to Wayne Goddard, at any given level of sharpness, leaving a refined burr edge (he uses the term "wire edge") makes the better slicing edge, but polishing to remove the burr (leather stropping being one common technique) will improve the blade's ability to push cut without a slicing motion.


----------



## SpikeC

Smells like male bovine excrement to me.


----------



## marc4pt0

Smells like teen spirit


----------



## sachem allison

Don Nguyen said:


> On another forum someone tried correcting me about the 3 finger test, but I think his post is completely wrong...?



i saw that post, also.lol


----------



## Chuckles

I like the "attempt to be brief"... 

This is why I love this forum. One of the better threads on KKF for how to actually sharpens starts "I make shiny things get cutty cutty". People here got style.


----------



## ThEoRy

Chuckles said:


> I like the "attempt to be brief"...
> 
> This is why I love this forum. One of the better threads on KKF for how to actually sharpens starts "I make shiny things get cutty cutty". People here got style.



Bwahahahaa it sounds so funny coming from someone else. :rofl2:

In other news......


[video=youtube;hTWKbfoikeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg[/video]


----------



## Don Nguyen

sachem allison said:


> i saw that post, also.lol



He even tries to plug in his "sharp" video... jeez that guy...

EDIT: I'm browsing other threads and I keep finding him posting his own stuff in other people's threads... :dazed:


----------



## cookinstuff

That guy on the other forum isn't winning thats for sure, because I am! I couldn't even make sense of that jibber jabber.


----------



## chinacats

Sharpening post sounded like Ken spirit.


----------



## Crothcipt

> Many assume that an edge burr is an edge burr and the presence of any burr indicates a specific level of sharpness that can only be refined further by polishing or stropping.



I had to read that a few times, once to count how many times he used burr, to follow what he was saying. No wonder why people get confused when talking about sharpening.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

I am at work, having on my last of 5 14 hours shifts, thinking I should post something work inspired again. hmmmmmm............


----------



## daveb

Notskinny - Pls don't. Unless of course "work inspired" includes pretty nurses...

Winning. Again. Prob not for long.


----------



## Don Nguyen

Winning? It's practically my last name.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I win you lose!


----------



## Don Nguyen

Edit: On second thought, that picture has profanity.

Carry on.


----------



## mano

The posts here have reduced to wimpsicle drivel. 

You may no longer post unless you come up with something original, epic and profound. Something along the lines of: It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness.

So, I say to you all, my people, I have pulled the sword from the stone and for all others it remains stuck fast.


----------



## tk59

You misspelled whimsical.


----------



## daveb

Call me Ishmael. Middle name winning.


----------



## Zwiefel

mano said:


> The posts here have reduced to wimpsicle drivel.





tk59 said:


> You misspelled whimsical.



I think that would depend on whether he intended to call someone "a very cold/frozen pansy" or not.


----------



## Crothcipt

drivel on :thumbsup:


----------



## Notaskinnychef

fine fine, no work wounds.... for now, something in the interim:


----------



## Crothcipt

[video=youtube;LrKIEBs5K4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrKIEBs5K4E[/video]

Not my fav. part were he says this, but close.


----------



## bahamaroot

It's not often I find myself winning.


----------



## Crothcipt

tru dat!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Is this contest over yet?
Who won?
Thanks for putting this on Rick, you truly are a generous guy.
I would've entered, but I have enough of these already.
Thanks though.


----------



## Zwiefel

Me too. Can I PIF this?


----------



## daveb

I thought I read on page 2 (maybe 3 or 5 or 8) that 1st place was a no expense paid trip to Detroit for a weekend. 2nd place was a no expense paid trip for 2. I'm looking forward to not winning it. :cool2:


----------



## Chuckles

I hear Detroit is beautiful this time of year..... in 1965.


----------



## Crothcipt

Lol winning on a laugh.


----------



## Julian Nell

An idiot posts below me. :biggrin:


----------



## Lucretia

Yes, but you didn't say how far below you. Obviously not the very next post. 

Detroit, per Kentucky Fried Movie:

[video=youtube;bVDDYQlmq0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVDDYQlmq0w[/video]


----------



## Julian Nell

Touché


----------



## bahamaroot

We fry a lot of things in Kentucky.


----------



## Crothcipt

you must have felt special, like.....Winning.


----------



## Julian Nell

"Knock knock."
"Who's there?"
"Doctor."
"Doctor who...wow!"


----------



## ThEoRy




----------



## knyfeknerd

All we really have to do is report the thread as inappropriate. Then, it will get shut down, and the last poster wins.
I think the pic of the backfat-boobs is abundant proof that it is sick, and therefore grounds for locking!
Somebody's truly going to win this thang!


----------



## ThEoRy

Welp, this just might do it then...

[video=youtube;ghrDIQ-K8mg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghrDIQ-K8mg[/video]


----------



## Crothcipt

Um not touching that play button.


----------



## Zwiefel

Crothcipt said:


> Um not touching that play button.



+1,000,000. Fool me once, shame on you....


----------



## Julian Nell

Why did the chicken cross the road?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

To prove he wasn't to chicken.


What did the cow driving a car say to the chicken crossing the road?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Moooooeeeeeve.


Sorry, just a pair of bad jokes.


----------



## Igasho

Booooobies!


----------



## Don Nguyen

I wish I could win as hard as this.


----------



## Crothcipt

lol in baseball a 30% is winning, at least at bat.


----------



## Julian Nell

Don Nguyen said:


> I wish I could win as hard as this.



Chuck Norris; is that you?


----------



## smilesenpai

Will this ever end?:razz:


----------



## GlassEye

smilesenpai said:


> Will this ever end?:razz:



Maybe


----------



## Crothcipt

Not yet.


----------



## tripleq

Or yet.


----------



## Crothcipt

Some time soon maybe???


----------



## chinacats

too early to tell...


----------



## Zwiefel

Wonder if this will be the thread that breaks the software....whats the max page count for a thread? 8-bit? 16?


----------



## ThEoRy

Ultra Nintendo 64 bit.


----------



## bahamaroot

317 is my lucky number!


----------



## bear1889

Woooohoooo in before the thread is closed from lack of responders.


----------



## stereo.pete

wait what!?!


----------



## Crothcipt

Lol never gonna happen.


----------



## Julian Nell

Jesus walks into a bar.
Jesus walks over to the bar, sits down, and orders a drink, "Give me a glass of wine."
"Sorry, we don't serve wine here."
"Oh, that's alright, just give me a glass of water."


----------



## bahamaroot

I'm sorry.....I must have given you the impression I cared.


----------



## ThEoRy

[video=youtube;J6G5rOqcF_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6G5rOqcF_I[/video]


----------



## SyndicateNova

Do I win?


----------



## Crothcipt

No but keep trying



SyndicateNova said:


> Do I win?


----------



## Don Nguyen

Sometimes I notice commonfolk talking about knives. They always obsess about full tangs and rivets. Always.

It's bewildering.


----------



## tripleq

I blame in on shameless and misleading advertising.


----------



## bahamaroot

And people that believe everything they hear without question.


----------



## GlassEye

bahamaroot said:


> And people that believe everything they hear without question.



Until you try to inform them otherwise.


----------



## Zwiefel

Don Nguyen said:


> Sometimes I notice commonfolk talking about knives. They always obsess about full tangs and rivets. Always.
> 
> It's bewildering.



People who clearly articulate a passionate knowledge of misinformation are amazingly convincing. And amazingly populous in the retail industry. Taking that a step further: winning!


----------



## SyndicateNova

:yap:


----------



## daveb

Yawn.


----------



## Zwiefel

Sleeeeep. Go to sleeeeeep. 

This is not the thread you are looking for.


----------



## bahamaroot

I'm going to win!


----------



## Crothcipt

Nice try.


----------



## Chuckles

No way I'm letting you win twice in one day.


----------



## ThEoRy

I shalth finishith what I hath startedeth.


----------



## Crothcipt

Chuckles said:


> No way I'm letting you win twice in one day.



:happymug::eek2:vg:


----------



## Zwiefel

ThEoRy said:


> I shalth finishith what I hath startedeth.



Timeth shall telleth beeotcheth.


----------



## ThEoRy

Zwiefel said:


> Timeth shall telleth beeotcheth.



Thou hath spoketh words one chooses in which to fighteteth!!!


----------



## SyndicateNova

:razz:


----------



## Zwiefel

ThEoRy said:


> Thou hath spoketh words one chooses in which to fighteteth!!!




Trashesth thou talkest...despiteth thou lightweightestedness...verilly, and forsakedness art thou. And suchforthedness.


----------



## SyndicateNova

Winning


----------



## Chuckles

Rub-a-dub most noble gentlemen. Your demise hast cometh nigh. Methinks.

[video=youtube_share;wfs2soQHFIM]http://youtu.be/wfs2soQHFIM[/video]


----------



## bahamaroot

I begs to differ.


----------



## SyndicateNova

Ok


----------



## Salty dog

Do I need to post a yoga picture?


----------



## Zwiefel

Salty dog said:


> Do I need to post a yoga picture?



It might distract those that arent winning.


----------



## bahamaroot

Salty dog said:


> Do I need to post a yoga picture?


ukeoes that answer your question.


----------



## SyndicateNova

hi


----------



## GlassEye

Salty dog said:


> Do I need to post a yoga picture?



Yes:spiteful:


----------



## bahamaroot

I'm going to bed since I'm winning.


----------



## Julian Nell

bahamaroot said:


> I'm going to bed since I'm winning.



Freddy Krueger is going to visit you in your sleep and tell you about how I am winning. Ha ha ,ha ha ha.


----------



## Crothcipt

Julian Nell said:


> Freddy Krueger is going to visit you in your sleep and tell you about how I am winning. Ha ha ,ha ha ha.



:eek2:


----------



## SyndicateNova

:lol2:


----------



## bahamaroot

:gunner:


----------



## Sam Cro

:butbutbut:


----------



## bahamaroot

A monkey, a goat and a duck walk into a bar.
The bartender looks up and says,"is this a joke?"


----------



## SyndicateNova

:hula:


----------



## Lucretia

Salty dog said:


> Do I need to post a yoga picture?



Just as long as it's not the video where you cut a piece of paper in mid-air. You know the one.


----------



## Lucretia

btw, winning.


----------



## bahamaroot

Now losing.


----------



## Julian Nell

Lucretia said:


> Just as long as it's not the video where you cut a piece of paper in mid-air. You know the one.



Maybe we need a yoga version of that video.:scratchhead:


----------



## KCMande

A month and a half late to party. I'll play


----------



## SyndicateNova

:moonwalk:


----------



## bahamaroot

:angryexplode:


----------



## chinacats

:spin chair:


----------



## Zwiefel

:begging:


----------



## GlassEye

:bbqsmoker:


----------



## Julian Nell

:zipper:


----------



## sachem allison

:moon:


----------



## GlassEye

:flush:


----------



## Julian Nell




----------



## bahamaroot




----------



## Julian Nell

:goodpost:


----------



## Crothcipt

sachem allison said:


> :moon:



Wow someone other than Mark pulled that one off.


----------



## Asteger

'Last.'


----------



## Julian Nell

This is the first thing I have ever won in my life! I would like to thank my family for always supporting me, my keyboard, my computor, and last, but not least, the posters above me. Thank you.


----------



## bahamaroot

But obviously not the first thing that you thought you won but didn't.


----------



## Julian Nell

"And there off. There are lots of great competters in this compatition, Tom, but my favorite is Julian, he just always gives that extra - Oh! Now that's crazy, bahamaroot was in the lead but not any more! Julian has just passed bahamaroot with blazing speed! Tom, who do you think is going to win this race?"

"Well, from the looks of it, Jim, I would put my money on Julian. He is in a - Oh! bahamaroot has taken the lead at the start of the final lap!

"I'm not sure if Julian is going to make it. What's this?! Julian is flying down the track, and... Oh! Julian flies through
the finish line leaving bahamaroot far behind. I can't believe I ever doubted Julian."

"I know what you mean, Jim, Julian is a champion, but he never looks like it. Well, from all of us here at KKF, have a great day and thanks for reading.


----------



## Zwiefel

Julian Nell said:


> "And there off. There are lots of great competters in this compatition, Tom, but my favorite is Julian, he just always gives that extra - Oh! Now that's crazy, bahamaroot was in the lead but not any more! Julian has just passed bahamaroot with blazing speed! Tom, who do you think is going to win this race?"
> 
> "Well, from the looks of it, Jim, I would put my money on Julian. He is in a - Oh! bahamaroot has taken the lead at the start of the final lap!


"



Julian Nell said:


> "I'm not sure if Julian is going to make it. What's this?! Julian is flying down the track, and... Oh! Julian flies through
> the finish line leaving bahamaroot far behind. I can't believe I ever doubted Julian."
> 
> "I know what you mean, Jim, Julian is a champion, but he never looks like it. Well, from all of us here at KKF, have a great day and thanks for reading.


"

This needed some closing quotes.

Winning.


----------



## Julian Nell

Thanks, but you ruined it.


----------



## SyndicateNova

:grilling: I'm gonna eat some burgers now that I'm winning


----------



## Julian Nell

Oh no your not.


----------



## Crothcipt

Nice write up Julian. Btw *WINNING*


----------



## GlassEye

Crothcipt said:


> *WINNING*



^That


----------



## Julian Nell

LOSING


----------



## Zwiefel

Julian Nell said:


> LOSING



That's the first time you've been right in this thread.


----------



## Lucretia

Asteger said:


> 'Last.'



Well done!


----------



## SyndicateNova




----------



## Crothcipt

lol the only thing I can say.:2thumbsup:


----------



## Julian Nell

Error


----------



## SyndicateNova

:aikido:


----------



## ThEoRy

SyndicateNova said:


> :aikido:


:nunchucks:


----------



## Crothcipt

http://shine.yahoo.com/shine-food/buying-a-knife-block--do-i-really-have-to-do-that--182806488.html

some what winning. the sharpening about 3/4 of the way down is pretty amateur too.


----------



## GlassEye

Crothcipt said:


> http://shine.yahoo.com/shine-food/buying-a-knife-block--do-i-really-have-to-do-that--182806488.html
> 
> some what winning. the sharpening about 3/4 of the way down is pretty amateur too.



They sharpened/honed that at what looked like almost 45°, I suppose I have seen worse though.

(winning)


----------



## NO ChoP!

I will be a gentleman, and defur my win to the next poster.


----------



## bahamaroot

Thank you sir. Winning


----------



## NO ChoP!

You're welcome.....


----------



## Julian Nell

I thought this thread had finally ended. :butbutbut: WINNING


----------



## bahamaroot

:tease:


----------



## ThEoRy




----------



## GlassEye

^:lol2:
Have you seen the rest of his videos? They are equally funny, I think that he says washing a blade under hot tap water will ruin the temper in one of them.


----------



## Crothcipt

So that is why that knife started acting like that.


----------



## Zwiefel

ThEoRy said:


> View attachment 18152



[video=youtube;V3aOTRCEiFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3aOTRCEiFM[/video]


----------



## Julian Nell

I think this thread has lost its appeal. Still, though, WINNING


----------



## Crothcipt

lol to be young again.


----------



## ThEoRy

Julian Nell said:


> I think I have lost this thread



Fixed that for ya there kid.


----------



## Julian Nell

ThEoRy said:


> Kid fixed that for ya.



There we are.


----------



## chinacats

:rofl2:


----------



## SyndicateNova

Winning:dancecool:


----------



## Julian Nell

SyndicateNova said:


> Losing:dancecool:



It seems you misspelled the word "Losing". Just thought I would fix that for ya.


----------



## bahamaroot




----------



## Julian Nell

:goodpost:


----------



## GlassEye

...............................


----------



## SyndicateNova

Julian Nell said:


> It seems you misspelled the word "Losing". Just thought I would fix that for ya.


:youwish:


----------



## Dusty

Currently in the lead is...


----------



## ThEoRy

Me.


----------



## sachem allison

suck it turd muncher!


----------



## rdmalak

HEHEHE!


----------



## GlassEye

..


----------



## bahamaroot




----------



## tripleq

This is still rolling...


----------



## Dusty

And I'm still winning.


----------



## bahamaroot

You mean Losing.


----------



## Zwiefel

bahamaroot said:


> You mean Losing.



And you demonstrate it


----------



## bahamaroot

Almost as well as you


----------



## Crothcipt

sachem allison said:


> suck it turd muncher!



Yes Chef!!!


----------



## ThEoRy

arty2:


----------



## bahamaroot




----------



## GlassEye

..


----------



## SyndicateNova

:Beersausage:


----------



## Zwiefel

:soapbox:


----------



## GlassEye

..


----------



## Julian Nell

GlassEye said:


> ..



So that's how you're going to play this.


----------



## bahamaroot




----------



## Zwiefel

Why did you let that girl kick you?



bahamaroot said:


>



Actually, nevermind.


----------



## GlassEye

Julian Nell said:


> So that's how you're going to play this.



Yep, winning.


----------



## bahamaroot




----------



## Julian Nell

GlassEye said:


> Yep, winning.




..


----------



## ThEoRy

You can't win like that my man.


----------



## bahamaroot

How about like this?


----------



## Julian Nell




----------



## ThEoRy




----------



## Julian Nell

I'm not touching that with a hundred foot poll, and I don't mean the topic.


----------



## ThEoRy

Back out now if you know what's good for ya.


----------



## Julian Nell

But, I don't know what's good for me.ß


----------



## KimBronnum

Good morning til you-all - from Denmark...


----------



## chinacats

And a good morning to you...


----------



## ThEoRy

And you.


----------



## Julian Nell

But, not you.:eyebrow:


----------



## bahamaroot

ThEoRy said:


>



Your a sick man, a...really...sick...man.


----------



## Don Nguyen

Started my first week of my semester. It's going to be harsh, but very eventful.


----------



## Don Nguyen

Dang, I've been winning for a while.


----------



## SyndicateNova

:thebbq:


----------



## GlassEye

:feedkids:


----------



## ThEoRy




----------



## GlassEye

:running:


----------



## Crothcipt

Don't make me break out back fat again.


----------



## ThEoRy

Back boobs comin in!!


----------



## Don Nguyen

Seems like all the stuff I need on the internet aren't working right for me. Youtube never loads any videos. Silverlight never loads for Netflix. The checkout has some error for Amazon.

And no more gross pictures. Uergh.


----------



## SyndicateNova

:cookingegg:


----------



## bahamaroot




----------



## GlassEye

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::film::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Crothcipt




----------



## Julian Nell

What a strange thing to post.


----------



## Crothcipt

lol


----------



## Crothcipt




----------



## bahamaroot

:theline:


----------



## Crothcipt




----------



## chinacats

:scratchhead:


----------



## bahamaroot

:urweird:


----------



## Julian Nell

I know you are, but what am I...


----------



## bahamaroot

:lame:


----------



## bear1889

In


----------



## bahamaroot

out


----------



## mr drinky

I AM MRS. SESE-MARTELL WIDOW OF LATE PRESIDENT MOBUTU SESE-MARTELL OF ZAIRE? NOW KNOWN AS DEMOCRATIC REPUBLIC OF CONGO (DRC). I AM MOVED TO MAKE THIS POST IN THIS ESTEEMED CUTLERY FORUM, THIS WAS IN CONFIDENCE CONSIDERING MY PRESENT CIRCUMSTANCE AND SITUATION AND THE FACT I USE SH!ITY KNIVES TO BUTCHER CHICKEN.

I ESCAPED ALONG WITH MY HUSBAND AND TWO OF OUR SONS JAMES KONGOLO HAAS AND BASHER NZANGA INGOGLIA OUT OF DEMOCRATIC REPUBLIC OF CONGO (DRC) TO ABIDJAN, COTE D'IVOIRE WHERE MY FAMILY AND I SETTLED, WHILE WE LATER MOVED TO SETTLE IN MORROCO WHERE MY HUSBAND LATER DIED OF CANCER DISEASE. HOWEVER DUE TO THIS SITUATION WE DECIDED TO CHANGED MOST OF MY HUSBAND'S BILLIONS OF DOLLARS DEPOSITED IN SWISS BANK AND OTHER COUNTRIES INTO OTHER FORMS OF MONEY CODED FOR SAFE PURPOSE BECAUSE THE NEW HEAD OF STATE OF (DR) MR LAURENT KABILA HAS MADE ARRANGEMENT WITH THE SWISS GOVERNMENT AND OTHER EUROPEAN COUNTRIES TO FREEZE ALL MY LATE HUSBAND'S KNIVES AND TREASURES IN SOME EUROPEAN COUNTRIES.

HENCE MY CHILDREN AND I DECIDED LAYING LOW IN AFRICA TO STUDY THE SITUATION TILL WHEN THINGS GETS BETTER, LIKE NOW THAT PRESIDENT KABILA IS DEAD AND THE SON TAKING OVER (JOSEPH KABILA). ONE OF MY LATE HUSBAND'S CHATEAUX IN PANACA NEVADA WAS RECENTLY CONFISCATED BY THE GOVERNMENT, AND AS SUCH I HAD TO CHANGE MY AVATAR SO THAT MY INVESTMENT WILL NOT BE TRACED AND CONFISCATED.

I HAVE DEPOSITED THE SUM OF EIHGTEEN MLLION UNITED STATES DOLLARS (US$18,000,000,00.) WITH A SECURITY COMPANY, FOR SAFEKEEPING. THE FUNDS ARE SECURITY CODED TO PREVENT THEM FROM KNOWING THE CONTENT. WHAT I WANT YOU TO DO IS TO INDICATE YOUR INTEREST THAT YOU WILL ASSIST US BY POSTING IN "KITCHEN KNIFE FORUMS". ALL POSTERS IN THIS THREAD *AFTER THIS POINT *WILL BE PARTY TO MY ILL-GOTTEN BOOTY OF $18,000,000,000 -- LESS THE HOBBYIST FEE FOR KKF OF COURSE. YOU WILL BECOME RICH. 

I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HOW MANY SHREWD AND INTELLIGENT POSTERS WILL WANT TO BE PART OF THIS BEAUTIFUL OPPORTUNITY.


----------



## wsfarrell

Believe it or not, I have perfected the art of time travel. I have traveled 1,000 years into the future and added the LAST post to this thread.

I win.


----------



## Zwiefel

wsfarrell said:


> Believe it or not, I have perfected the art of time travel. I have traveled 1,000 years into the future and added the LAST post to this thread.
> 
> I win.




Ummm....not.


----------



## Crothcipt

mr drinky said:


> I AM MRS. SESE-MARTELL WIDOW OF LATE PRESIDENT MOBUTU SESE-MARTELL OF ZAIRE? NOW KNOWN AS DEMOCRATIC REPUBLIC OF CONGO (DRC). I AM MOVED TO MAKE THIS POST IN THIS ESTEEMED CUTLERY FORUM, THIS WAS IN CONFIDENCE CONSIDERING MY PRESENT CIRCUMSTANCE AND SITUATION AND THE FACT I USE SH!ITY KNIVES TO BUTCHER CHICKEN.
> 
> I ESCAPED ALONG WITH MY HUSBAND AND TWO OF OUR SONS JAMES KONGOLO HAAS AND BASHER NZANGA INGOGLIA OUT OF DEMOCRATIC REPUBLIC OF CONGO (DRC) TO ABIDJAN, COTE D'IVOIRE WHERE MY FAMILY AND I SETTLED, WHILE WE LATER MOVED TO SETTLE IN MORROCO WHERE MY HUSBAND LATER DIED OF CANCER DISEASE. HOWEVER DUE TO THIS SITUATION WE DECIDED TO CHANGED MOST OF MY HUSBAND'S BILLIONS OF DOLLARS DEPOSITED IN SWISS BANK AND OTHER COUNTRIES INTO OTHER FORMS OF MONEY CODED FOR SAFE PURPOSE BECAUSE THE NEW HEAD OF STATE OF (DR) MR LAURENT KABILA HAS MADE ARRANGEMENT WITH THE SWISS GOVERNMENT AND OTHER EUROPEAN COUNTRIES TO FREEZE ALL MY LATE HUSBAND'S KNIVES AND TREASURES IN SOME EUROPEAN COUNTRIES.
> 
> HENCE MY CHILDREN AND I DECIDED LAYING LOW IN AFRICA TO STUDY THE SITUATION TILL WHEN THINGS GETS BETTER, LIKE NOW THAT PRESIDENT KABILA IS DEAD AND THE SON TAKING OVER (JOSEPH KABILA). ONE OF MY LATE HUSBAND'S CHATEAUX IN PANACA NEVADA WAS RECENTLY CONFISCATED BY THE GOVERNMENT, AND AS SUCH I HAD TO CHANGE MY AVATAR SO THAT MY INVESTMENT WILL NOT BE TRACED AND CONFISCATED.
> 
> I HAVE DEPOSITED THE SUM OF EIHGTEEN MLLION UNITED STATES DOLLARS (US$18,000,000,00.) WITH A SECURITY COMPANY, FOR SAFEKEEPING. THE FUNDS ARE SECURITY CODED TO PREVENT THEM FROM KNOWING THE CONTENT. WHAT I WANT YOU TO DO IS TO INDICATE YOUR INTEREST THAT YOU WILL ASSIST US BY POSTING IN "KITCHEN KNIFE FORUMS". ALL POSTERS IN THIS THREAD *AFTER THIS POINT *WILL BE PARTY TO MY ILL-GOTTEN BOOTY OF $18,000,000,000 -- LESS THE HOBBYIST FEE FOR KKF OF COURSE. YOU WILL BECOME RICH.
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HOW MANY SHREWD AND INTELLIGENT POSTERS WILL WANT TO BE PART OF THIS BEAUTIFUL OPPORTUNITY.



Lol good laugh. Btw, will you let Mr. Drinky start posting soon? (account is hacked now isn't it???)


----------



## bahamaroot

"Now back to our regularly scheduled program."


----------



## Julian Nell

If I never look at this thread again, I will have won.


----------



## ThEoRy

Julian Nell said:


> If I never look at this thread again, I will have won.


[video=youtube;umDr0mPuyQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umDr0mPuyQc[/video]


----------



## bahamaroot

Julian Nell said:


> If I never look at this thread again, I will have won.


To bad you can't stand the suspense!


----------



## Crothcipt

Hmm.... hmmm.


----------



## chinacats

hello?


----------



## jared08

Aye


----------



## ThEoRy

Sup?














win


----------



## bear1889

Chin chin


----------



## Chuckles

Ahhhh.. I needed a win this morning. Thanks guys!


----------



## Julian Nell

I'm not proud of this...


----------



## GlassEye

Julian Nell said:


> I'm not proud of this...



What, losing?


----------



## RoanRoks29

SCHWINNN!!!!


----------



## bahamaroot

HUFFY!!!!


----------



## SyndicateNova

:grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling::grilling:


----------



## ThEoRy

[video]https://soundcloud.com/the-super-tragedy/the-sixth-horn[/video]


----------



## ThEoRy

P.S. Don't **** with me.


----------



## berko

> https://soundcloud.com/the-super-tragedy/the-sixth-horn



dude, i like that!


----------



## berko

haha, thanks for the link theory. it brought me to some really incredible music - besides yours - through the related music links


----------



## Julian Nell

ThEoRy said:


> P.S. Don't **** with me.



Hummm, that gives me an idea...


----------



## ThEoRy

I told you.

https://soundcloud.com/the-super-tragedy/video-games-3


----------



## Don Nguyen




----------



## bahamaroot




----------



## NO ChoP!

I.NEVER.LOSE!!!


----------



## bahamaroot

UNTIL.NOW!!!


----------



## bear1889

True how true


----------



## Crothcipt

bahamaroot said:


>



Ok that is just to cool. Need to make one like it.


----------



## SyndicateNova




----------



## KimBronnum

...and the time in Denmark is 11:11 pm - good night


----------



## NO ChoP!

I am the Michael Jordan of this thread.


----------



## ThEoRy

So you retired early so you could play another game terribly?


----------



## bahamaroot

Chop is trying his hand in Auto Mechanics now.


----------



## Julian Nell

You guys are still at this? Wow, get a life.

Julian

P.S. Winning with a capital w


----------



## KimBronnum

Hi again guys &#128077;


----------



## bahamaroot

So many losers behind me.


----------



## Zwiefel

True, but there's one more behind me.



bahamaroot said:


> So many losers behind me.


----------



## KimBronnum

Hi again guys &#128077;+1


----------



## bahamaroot

Hi to you too.


----------



## Timthebeaver

All your (stone) base are belong to us.


----------



## El Pescador

Yup.


----------



## RoanRoks29

Are those Coconuts ? Where did you ever get Coconuts From?


----------



## bahamaroot

Timthebeaver said:


> All your (stone) base are belong to us.


Repeat that in English please.


----------



## jared08

So that's how I got herpes the second time...


----------



## GlassEye

Just discovered Sofortbild for tethering my D80 and Mac, this is pretty neat.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

you know who makes a great skinning knife..it is..

aww, wrong thread..nevermind.


----------



## Julian Nell

I won!

Julian


----------



## GlassEye

Julian Nell said:


> I won!
> 
> Julian


Congratulations!


----------



## Julian Nell

GlassEye said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you.

Julian


----------



## Crothcipt

just something I did a few years ago.

[video=youtube;Y2t1rbK01T8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2t1rbK01T8[/video]


----------



## bahamaroot

So.


----------



## GlassEye

Julian Nell said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Julian



You're welcome.


----------



## Julian Nell

I know I am.

Julian


----------



## chinacats

At any time...


----------



## bahamaroot

To be, or not to be, that is the question.......or is it......


----------



## KimBronnum

Hello


----------



## Julian Nell

bahamaroot said:


> To be, or not to be, that is the question.......or is it......



Yes...yes it is.

Julian


----------



## GlassEye




----------



## Zwiefel

I was wondering where I left that.



GlassEye said:


>


----------



## Julian Nell

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
I am now winning,
Oh wait, no, it's you

Julian


----------



## chinacats

Aren't you supposed to be in school? Z, I think you left that at Escher's house...


----------



## Zwiefel

chinacats said:


> Aren't you supposed to be in school? Z, I think you left that at Escher's house...



That's right. That dude drank me under the table......he also seemed to like powdered donuts, though it seems he hides them in the bathroom. <shrug>


----------



## Crothcipt

bahamaroot said:


> To be, or not to be, that is the question.......or is it......


Nope u didn't use a ? Its a runon, or non sentence.


----------



## Julian Nell

chinacats said:


> Aren't you supposed to be in school? Z, I think you left that at Escher's house...



I'm homeschooled.

Julian


----------



## bahamaroot

I'm street schooled.


----------



## Sambal

I'm unschooled.

YOU TALKIN' TO ME?!
YOU TALKIN' TO ME?!!
YOU TALKIN' TO ME?!!!
WELL, I'M THE ONLY ONE HERE!


----------



## Dream Burls

GlassEye said:


>



Kind of like this thread, keeps going round and round. I'm winning!


----------



## Julian Nell

Liar.

Julian


----------



## Customfan

Ok.... Ok.... I feel compelled to participate! :spiteful:


----------



## daveb

Looks like a USPS cover of "Stairway to Heaven"


----------



## ThEoRy

impossible obstacles into the optimist's opticals/
are a pocketful of tropical flavored popsicles I'm unstoppable/
the chronicles of the phenomenal prodigal are now canonical/
illogical methodical sentimental comical send him into the mental hospital/


----------



## Julian Nell

Is that a rap song?

Julian


----------



## tripleq

So this is still going on....


----------



## Julian Nell

You know it.


----------



## Zwiefel

Yup...553 losses to date.



Julian Nell said:


> You know it.


----------



## bahamaroot

Make that 554.


----------



## GlassEye

556


----------



## Zwiefel

heh...I turned this into a counting war!

:dance:


----------



## GlassEye

http://www.mapcrunch.com Random google street view.


----------



## bahamaroot

Hey Glass, I'm in Louisville.


----------



## GlassEye

bahamaroot said:


> Hey Glass, I'm in Louisville.



Oh, hi. There are a couple of other members in Louisville, I believe. We probably have enough members in the region try to organize a KKF get together of some sort in the Lexington/Louisville/Cincinnati area.


----------



## bahamaroot

I'm game, would love to meet some of the other knife nuts here!


----------



## cord_steele

Is this the last one?


----------



## ThEoRy

Nope.


----------



## bahamaroot

A dog, a duck, and a monkey walk into a bar.
The bartender looks up and says,"Is this a joke?"


----------



## chinacats

bahamaroot said:


> A dog, a duck, and a monkey walk into a bar.
> The bartender looks up and says,"Is this a joke?"



Is it?


----------



## bear1889

Maybe maybe not


----------



## b47

Endless


----------



## NO ChoP!

!!


----------



## Julian Nell

??


----------



## SyndicateNova

:shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3::shocked3:


----------



## bear1889

Shocking


----------



## Dusty

Bzzzzt!


----------



## bahamaroot

:angryexplode:


----------



## ThEoRy

Nope, sorry. Can't let you win like that.


----------



## El Pescador

snap!


----------



## Vangelis

Ha you loose I win


----------



## bahamaroot

I won before you did!


----------



## Julian Nell

I thought it had finally ended...


----------



## chinacats

...it never ends...:tease:


----------



## tkern

ThEoRy said:


> impossible obstacles into the optimist's opticals/
> are a pocketful of tropical flavored popsicles I'm unstoppable/
> the chronicles of the phenomenal prodigal are now canonical/
> illogical methodical sentimental comical send him into the mental hospital/



Every chef with a sujihiki thinks they can rap these days.


----------



## NO ChoP!

I.will.hunt.you.all.down...


----------



## ThEoRy

Personal arsenal carnival while your writing is marginal/
I'm growing tired of this unoriginal Earth while even Mars is dull/


----------



## bear1889

A well written hiccup


----------



## daveb

The End.

View attachment 19394


----------



## Crothcipt

lol I'm out with a win.


----------



## sachem allison

booger!


----------



## SyndicateNova

:angryspin::angryspin::angryspin::angryspin::angryspin::angryspin::angryspin::angryspin::angryspin::angryspin::angryspin::angryspin::angryspin::angryspin::angryspin::angryspin::angryspin::angryspin::angryspin::angryspin::angryspin:


----------



## ThEoRy

I'm blastin off of this unappreciative planet when I can't even stand it/
Leaving the rocket scientists at Cape Canaveral stranded holdin the bag one handed/


----------



## bahamaroot

Rick you are a space cadet, I'll give you that!:saythat:


----------



## daveb

Cause "Kennedy Space Center" didn't fit?


----------



## Geo87

This seems like an excellent way to get my posts up to 50 so I can use b/s/t.


----------



## RRLOVER

W T F......I think some brain cells died reading this!!!.....I can't afford the lose


----------



## Vangelis

Geo87 said:


> This seems like an excellent way to get my posts up to 50 so I can use b/s/t.




Well, I never dare to admit it but I agree


----------



## Vangelis

Vangelis said:


> Well, I never dare to admit it but I agree




Twice


----------



## cord_steele

I believe I'm currently in the lead.


----------



## Vangelis

Not anymore


----------



## clayton

So with dream-catchers who actually decides what a "bad" dream is - The catcher or the owner of the catcher?


----------



## bahamaroot

Who cares.


----------



## Geo87

Vangelis said:


> Twice



Well your almost there


----------



## Benuser

Come on, Geoff, a few more!


----------



## bear1889

Here is the last one


----------



## Geo87

Unlikely


----------



## chinacats

Cool man, looks like you won!


----------



## mr drinky

When is a mod going to come in, lock the thread, and declare himself the winner? 

k.


----------



## NO ChoP!

How come it's acceptable to pick sand out of your eye in public or stick your finger in your ear, but if you even put your finger in the vicinity of a nostril, you've got booger germs?


----------



## bahamaroot

Are here I thought you were leading us to scratching you butt, so disappointed.


----------



## daveb

This one is over. To continue: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/15125-2nd-to-last-Poster-Wins?p=252415#post252415


----------



## Benuser

Is it a trick?


----------



## daveb

No. Not at all.


----------



## Benuser

Not so sure.


----------



## JohnnyChance

mr drinky said:


> When is a mod going to come in, lock the thread, and declare himself the winner?
> 
> k.



How about nowish?


----------

